# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  1001 kiểu mẫu thiết kế nội thất chung cư đẹp nhất năm 2019

## conchung68

Nhằm giúp quý khách có thêm những tham khảo khi *thiết kế nội thất* phòng khách nhà mặt phố *hoikientruc.com* gửi đến quý khách mẫu *thiết kế nội thất* nhà mặt phố mới nhất từ kiến trúc sư của chúng tôi. Mong rằng mẫu thiết kế này sẽ là một trong những gợi ý tuyệt vời dành cho quý khách khi thiết kế và thi công nội thất phòng khách trong không gian sống của mình.

*[replacer_a], [replacer_a] phòng khách đẹp cho nhà mặt phố*

Khi *thiết kế nội thất* phòng khách nói chung như* thiết kế nội thất phòng khách chung cư, thiết kế nội thất phòng khách nhà liền kề, thiết kế nội thất phòng khách nhà mặt phố, thiết kế nội thất phòng khách biệt thự…* Thì các gam màu thường được chủ đầu tư yêu thích chủ yếu là những gam màu sáng như trắng, vàng nhạt, xám… Đây là những màu sắc khá phổ biến trong thiết kế nội thất hiện nay với những màu sắc đơn giản giúp quý khách dễ dàng hơn trong việc setup đồ nội thất, lựa chọn thiết bị nội thất cho ngôi nhà của mình.
Tuy nhiên vì là những màu sắc nội thất khá quen thuộc nên không gian phòng khách sẽ không tạo được những điểm nhấn riêng. Chính vì vậy mà việc lựa chọn những gam màu mới lạ sẽ giúp tạo thêm điểm nhấn cho không gian phòng khách. Một gợi ý cho quý khách đó là:
·      Sử dụng nền tường trắng, nền gạch trắng
·      Sử dụng bàn trà vân gỗ, ốp tường vân gỗ, ốp lưng tivi vân gỗ bằng gỗ laminate.
·      Sử dụng sofa màu xanh ngọc

*[replacer_a].
*
Liên hệ ngay *hoikientruc.com* để được tư vấn và nhận* ƯU ĐÃI* lên đến 350 triệu
*Tại Địa Chỉ: Tòa nhà Việt Á - số 9 Duy Tân - Cầu Giấy - Hà Nội
Số điện thoại: 02439.918.168 - 0382.263.117
EMAIL: thiết kế nội thất
Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách!*

----------

